# 06 X-Trail cranks but won't start



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

Got called into work late last night and wouldn't you know my xtrail won't turn over.... I had to take my wife's car and luckily was all done and home before she had to leave this morning. 

Sympyoms:
- cranks fine (lots of battery juice)
- sometimes shudders as if it's about to turn over but never does. 

I installed a new alternator last year and a new battery the year beofre that, so I don't think it's not getting enough power. I'm more concerned that fuel or spark isn't getting where it should. 

Worked fine up until yesterday. The only thing I did between them and now was a hand car wash while it was parked in my driveway....(bad wires? It would have time be really bad).

I do have a problem with my catelytic converter and it produces the P0402 code almost constantly.... But I don't think that would keep it from starting?

Where do I start on this one?
Cheers,

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Crank sensor? Cam sensor?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

anjp said:


> Got called into work late last night and wouldn't you know my xtrail won't turn over.... I had to take my wife's car and luckily was all done and home before she had to leave this morning.
> 
> Sympyoms:
> - cranks fine (lots of battery juice)
> ...


One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any additional fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. 

At this point you'll have to determine if there's an ignition or fuel delivery problem:

* Testing fuel delivery:
An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the fuel block; you should use a "quick connect adapter" and connect a long length of spare hose on to the "adapter" with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.

Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel block and "adapter". If the engine is unable to start, turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. The fuel pressure reading should be around 51 psi which would be a static reading.

The fuel injectors may not be firing. This can be tested with a "NOID" light probe for each injector harness connector.

* Testing ignition:
Pull several coil packs to test; use a spare spark plug in the coil pack to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a spark while trying to start the engine.

* The cam timing may be incorrect:
Check for a broken chain guide. If the engine uses a timing belt, see if it's broken or it may be cracked and has skipped some teeth.

* There may be a major intake system vacuum leak:
Check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The P0402 code indicates a problem with the EGR system. Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Excessive Detected.

Possible causes:
- EGR volume control valve stuck open
- Faulty EGR volume control valve
- EGR solenoid valve harness is open or shorted
- EGR solenoid valve circuit poor electrical connection
- Faulty EGR temperature sensor and circuit


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

I managed to get it started this afternoon. I feel a little foolish for not trying this before, but after a few useless cranks I held the gas pedal down and it fired right up. So I guess it was flooded. 

The question of why it wouldn't turn over in the first place still persists....

No error codes, other than the P0402 for the cat (@rogoman, you said it was linked to the EGR system, everything I've read says O2 sensor or cat).
No stuttering during idle or acceleration. Ran like a champ.

I did notice there was a little issue with the gear shifter being "sticky". Sometimes I would move it to neutral and it wouldn't really engage, and I'd need to shift back and forth a little to make my change. Same with Drive. Once it's in drive, no issues shifting between gears... 

So my hypothesis now is that there was a transmission error that prevented it from starting in the first place, and then it flooded and wouldn't start. 

On but no start









While running









While running


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

you know, i was thinking about what you mentioned about the transmission {{ I did notice there was a little issue with the gear shifter being "sticky". Sometimes I would move it to neutral and it wouldn't really engage, and I'd need to shift back and forth a little to make my change. Same with Drive. Once it's in drive, no issues shifting between gears... }}.....i had this 1980 Chevy Chevette that i drove in 1986-1988. That car had an automatic floor shifter similar to our nissan Xtrail. Anyways , i was 18 in 1986 and was just starting a new job, i went out to the chevette to warm it up...car wouldnt start. I wasnt very mechanicly minded back then, so i just quickly checked the battery connection...the radio seemed to turn on fine..but the car just would not start...so i took a bus to my crappy new job. Came home after my shift and i went back to the chevette, determined to get it started. I started scrutinizing anything that might not look right or some stupidity i did previously. Then i saw it....the auto shifter was not fully 100% clicked forward into Park position...it was millimeters away. So i slapped it forward into PARK till i heard a click . Turned the key...it started no problem. So maybe you do have an out of whack auto shifter and that is why your xtrail would not start....check yours out and let us know...good luck.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

anjp said:


> No error codes, other than the P0402 for the cat (@rogoman, you said it was linked to the EGR system, everything I've read says O2 sensor or cat).


You are referring to code PO420 for the cat not 402. Therein lies the confusion.


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

X-hale said:


> You are referring to code PO420 for the cat not 402. Therein lies the confusion.


That makes sense.... me and my fat thumbs


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I may be wrong, but if your shifter is in the wrong position should it even crank?

I had the multiple crank but no start a few months ago. I thought it was my fuel pump. I checked the fuse and nothing wrong. I pulled the harness off the fuel pump, check for power there and it was fine. It started right up after I plugged the fuel pump back in.

Honestly, I didn't mean to start it at that point. I just wanted to see if I could hear the fuel pump cycle for a second without the rear seat muffling the sound. I was unsure if I had heard it before. With the seat up, I definitely heard it. So I tried to start it and it caught right away.

The crank but no start problem has never reoccurred, but my guess is that the harness connection was a bit loose or dirty.

Crank but no start is usually a spark or fuel issue: one or the other isn't happening. Diagnosis is "merely" a process of elimination. I started with the easy things: check the fuses and listen for the fuel pump. It should run for a second or two to pressurize the fuel lines when you turn the key to the on position. I was alone, but if you have a friend: get them to turn the key while you listen at the gas cap (after removing the gas cap) You should hear the buzz of the fuel pump in the gas tank.

If it had not started then I would have pulled a spark plug and checked for spark when I cranked it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If the crankshaft sensor has never been replaced, it could well be your problem, and there are cases where the error code is not recorded. I say this because I have never read about a transmission problem causing what you describe, whereas a bad crank sensor will cause you to stall and the vehicle to not start up again. Its very easy to flood the engine trying to start it anew. Overtime the plastic covering on them suffers cracking from heat and stress and oil fouls them. The sensor was redesigned and even recalled in many markets, but never in Canada for the X trail. The new ones have a metal cylinder cover.


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> If the crankshaft sensor has never been replaced, it could well be your problem, and there are cases where the error code is not recorded. I say this because I have never read about a transmission problem causing what you describe, whereas a bad crank sensor will cause you to stall and the vehicle to not start up again. Its very easy to flood the engine trying to start it anew. Overtime the plastic covering on them suffers cracking from heat and stress and oil fouls them. The sensor was redesigned and even recalled in many markets, but never in Canada for the X trail. The new ones have a metal cylinder cover.


I think I've seen that mentioned on a few threads... I'll have to look into it. 
A simple swap job?

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well its a swap job. Access is not the easiest, but very doable. Lots has been written about this, including the Nissan kit number to buy that also includes a new cam shaft sensor. Buy the kit instead of aftermarket ones, its the best deal anyway-- runs around 25% of the cost of buying them separately. I can't guaranty this is the extent of your problem, but I can pretty much guaranty that if you don<t change them you will experience problems with them eventually. Good luck.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

MikeHJ said:


> I may be wrong, but if your shifter is in the wrong position should it even crank?



It cranks like when the engine is already running. 
Just before i start the engine, with the key at position On , brake depressed and transmission lever pushed over park(lock button depressed) and then start the engine. 
When i don't do this and starter fails to catch, i have to turn key off and do the above. It s easy to start, otherwise engine takes longer to start.


----------

